# Suicide Steve's the name.



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Here's a couple pics of my new pleco I picked up today after church. The reason behind the name was that when my friend Tim went to net him out Steve here jumped out of the tank onto the floor...then when Tim put him in this plastic holder till he got a bag Steve jumped out again







. I love this guys he's really active and smacked gravel in my JDs' faces







. Not to mention he's really nice looking...sorry about the crappy pics my camera battery was dying and the quality detiorated.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn his fins weren't out but it looks cool when they are.

Btw what the hell kind of pleco is he????


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice fish! What size is he?
It's a good thing he's already active: ime. pleco's often need a lot of time before they are properly acclimatized (which can be a problem, when kept in a predfish tank.)

I'd say it's an albino common pleco (Liposarcus pardalis) - more info @ planetcatfish.com.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

We have those at petco, its called a chocolate pleco


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> We have those at petco, its called a chocolate pleco


 That's what I thought as well, but after checking the pics on planetcatfish (see here), I doubt that one is a chocolate pleco. Shape and color seem to be quite different...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Thats what they look like when young i thing


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

klown if you don't have a canopy on your tank you can expect Suicide Steve to live up to his name a 2nd time, when you aren't around to save his ass


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I do have a top....and the water level's lower from the top just in case.....plus the fact that outer rim sticks above the water so he won't be able to get out....to reach the top, almost half his body has to be out the water.

Jonas, he's about 4-4.25"

Could this be Steve???? It looks a lot like him....but I'm pretty sure he's either 4" or more and I doubt he's full grown....btw it was like $15 when the manager rung it up.....Tim couldn't hook me up cause of that bitch


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

it looks like a regular albino pleco..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pleco


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Could this be Steve????


 The fish in that link is an Ancistrus: a bristlenose pleco...

Call me stubborn, but I still think yours is a albino pleco (either a sailfin or a common)... :bleh:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looks to me like an albino too


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

he's defintely not a sailfin...

so thus solving the case of what Steve is lol.


----------

